# 2000 to spend..



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

im about to purchase an exhaust and intake fpr my 350z what would be a better buy stillen or injen exhaust????and what is the best intake???also what other mods should i buy i have about 2000 that i want to spend???any help appreciated


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

anyone???anything??? i wanna buy my exhaust and parts soon


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> *im about to purchase an exhaust and intake fpr my 350z what would be a better buy stillen or injen exhaust????and what is the best intake???also what other mods should i buy i have about 2000 that i want to spend???any help appreciated *


RS-R exhaust dynoed at 8+ rwhp and Stillen intake. fpr??? Do you mean fuel pressure regulator?


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

i meant *for* instead of fpr..


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

are you looking for top of the line??or something that will give u gains???
for gains; get the POP-Charger and B&B exhaust

if u want top of the line..
get; Z Car's intake plenum


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

I ended up getting the injen ses exhaust and cold air intake for 1040 dollars and saw dynos of a 22.9 max hp increase to the wheels with these two mods....still have 1000 left to get a couple more things...


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

you got jupped like a lot of people... injen exhaust n intake does not give u 22.9 hp increase to the wheels...th max it gives u is 13.4 HP to the wheels...done the dyno test and seen it done on couple cars. 21-26 HP to the crank


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

if you want something to boost up your car besides the intake and exhaust 
go ahead and get the techno square ecu...takes 3 days for shipping and programing...but it is well worth it...that should be about $570 and with the rest of the money...u can get the pulley system $400..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

go with GReddy or NISMO- dont go with stillen, my friend has had bad experince with a still exhuast for the Spec-v- also look into Apexi and other JDM tuners for a better, freer flowing exhaust, and better quality


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

where do i find this techno square ecu....???? so the dyno report that injen put out is false????


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

they enhanced the dyno test that injen put out...it isn't fake but it isn't trust worthy dyno...


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

http://strictlyz.com/customer/produ...&XCARTSESSID=82204f250a4972a1349b1fcd0094e195


for the techno square ecu


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Crawford Intake Plenum, Nismo Cams, Techno Square ECU good investments personally I would opt for the intake plenum before an intake. Pulleys never hurt either. The Borla Exhaust seems to be popular as well. Oh and pulleys are good to get as well.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

the only thing about the intake plenum is that you will have to get a different strut bar. The stock will not work, u must get an aftermarket strut bar...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

very true cawest forgot to mention that.


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

does nissan void your warrenty if u put some of these aftermarket parts on????? or do they allow some things????just curious before i do the install ???


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

i put my exhaust on today and the left side does not go out as far as the right by and inch is their anything i can do to make them even???


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

Nissan voids the warranty on the parts u install, for example if u put on ur exhaust and you have a exhaust leak they will not fix it..u have voided the warranty on the exhaust...they put it in these terms...if you put an aftermarket part on, it voids the warranty for that specific function, but if the item u put on causes problems to rest of car, the warranty is voided on that also...example would be nos..if u spray u would void ur warranty on the engine..


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

you would have to take off ur exhaust and realign it...the person who installed ur exhaust did a bad job then


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

well looks like i did a bad job on the install but i didnt use a lift cause there wasnt enough room to put it on one with the adapters i had it would have torn up the underbody cause there isnt that much clearance....im gonna try and realign it but it looks like the cat. converters is the part that isnt even the left one sits 1/2 an ich forward...


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

so as long as the problem is not due to my intake or exhaust nissan should cover it???


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

yea..it should cover


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

thanx cawest for the help on this post and the other i think its time to end this thread


----------

